
Show HN: New book on SaaS app management and security (free until EOD tomorrow) - AskIfImAPanda
https://www.amazon.com/Controlling-Your-SaaS-Environment-Applications-ebook/dp/B076Q9673Y/
======
codegladiator
David Politis is the founder and CEO of BetterCloud, the first-ever SaaS
Application Management and Security Platform. David’s entire career has been
dedicated to improving the modern workplace through innovative, next-
generation cloud (SaaS) technology.

David’s extensive industry experience and thought leadership give him unique
foresight into the future of cloud management and security, allowing him to
predict industry trends years before anyone else. He is a long-time
contributor to TechCrunch, Mashable, VentureBeat, and Forbes, where he writes
about topics like enterprise cloud technology, cloud computing, and
entrepreneurship. He has been featured in The New York Times, the BBC, CIO,
Fortune, and more.

David is a native of New York City and holds a Bachelor’s degree in Economics
from Emory University.

